# 6.5 creed more



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Any one have one ? Thinking of building one looking at bullets from 120 to 140 

Starting with a stiller action , not sure on barrel yet or twist ,a


Stock up in the air ? 

Any suggestions ! 
Or may do a 6.5x47 


Transplanted from the North


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know much about them personally, but a guy I dealt with recently at Hill Country Rifles spoke very highly of the 6.5 Creedmore


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Call RPR-- Roberts Precision Rifles (Arron Roberts) he builds alot of 6.5 ---A buddy of mine has two of them one hole gun. His a stiller action and Manners stock not sure of Barrel


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Call Tumbleweed Custom Rifles. Mark shoots for team lapua and is one of the best gunsmiths/rifle builders I have met. He knows the 6.5 game inside and out. He shoots one in competition. 

Mark Phar - 512-246-7563


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*6.5 Creedmoor*

I wanted something between 25 amd 7mm,did a lot of research and decided on the Creedmoor.I had one built by Dale Hutcherson with a Shilen select match barrel in 1 in 8 twist 26" long,a Kelbly Atlas single shot action,Jewel trigger and an H.S.Precision stock.I'm not a benchrest quality shooter by any means,but the gun will shoot 3/8" groups at 100 yards if I'm having a good day.The 2 best bullets I've found are the Sierra 142 grain match and the 140 grain Berger Hybrids.H4350 is the powder I've been using with good results. 
I'm attaching a photo of a 300 yd. group I shot 2 Sundays ago.As you can see it was a very good day.To be sure it wasn't a fluke I shot another 3 shot group with a Remington 5r milspec .308 I have.It was 1 " exactly.I quit shooting at that point,it wasn't going to get any better.

Low recoil,great accuracy and doesn't use a lot of powder.I love it.


----------



## shooter308 (Jul 31, 2013)

have u looked at the 6mmbrx . wicked accurate little round will give the creedmore all it wants .


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

I second Roberts Precision Rifles. I have 4 rifles that Aaron built for me, with a 6.5x47 in the works. 6mm's ruled the PRS last year, but the majority of us are moving back to 6.5mm of some flavor so that we can spot impacts at distance better. I went with 6.5x47 only because of how superior the brass is, but the 6.5 creed is a wicked little round....very accurate, and factory ammo is cheap.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a 6.5 Swede (6.5x55), and my father in law has 6.5 Creedmor. I definitely recommend the Creedmor (or any flavor of 6.5mm). If you want to build it yourself, look in to Savage Actions. They are easy to work on and the barrel nut concept makes it easy to switch out barrels.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

artys only said:


> Any one have one ? Thinking of building one looking at bullets from 120 to 140
> 
> Starting with a stiller action , not sure on barrel yet or twist ,a
> 
> ...


Don't have one but do have a 6.5-284, 6X47 Lapua, and a 260 AI. If you're going to shoot the rifle in Known Distance matches the 6.5X47, the Creedmoor, and the Grendal are good choices. If you're going to shoot tactical matches or hunt I'd go with the larger cases to get more velocity. The 6.5X284 needs a long action, the 260 can be built on a short action. It really helps the 260 to have the short action's magazine hole made or machined out so you can use the Wyatt Outdoor's long boxes in it. It allows you to load the 140 gn. bullets one caliber in the neck which helps the case capacity a bit. Stiller may have the same setup on the long mag boxes, don't know for sure.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Crudmore*

Ok, I'll throw a wrench in the works on this caliber / it may look great on paper and ballistic charts , but not worth a crud on Aoudads. Just finished a hunt with person who thought he had the holy grail answer for "best " rifle available. 5 shots at less than 300 yds and animal had to be finished off by his buddy. My point . Not enough gun (deer size animals ok ) , but Johnny Q public will try to force a caliber beyond its capacity - this is the same attitude for 243s , people push the logical boundaries and end up with problems.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

If a .260/Creed/6.5x47 is not killing sheep, the guy must be hunting monster sheep the size of Nilgia, has the wrong bullet, or is a very poor marksman. 

I'm betting, the guy is a very poor marksman. 

What kinda craftsman blames his tools?


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Ernest said:


> If a .260/Creed/6.5x47 is not killing sheep, the guy must be hunting monster sheep the size of Nilgia, has the wrong bullet, or is a very poor marksman.
> 
> I'm betting, the guy is a very poor marksman.
> 
> What kinda craftsman blames his tools?


X2

6.5X55's have killed more Moose than any other cartridge out there, don't know why someone can't kill an Aoudad with almost any 6.5 but I do know that blaming the caliber isn't reasonable.

Several guys on the Longrange Hunting site have Elk kills at over 1000yds with various 6.5's.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Crud more*

From above - you CAN kill anything with any caliber , but why hamstring yourself ? I can kill nilgai with my 220 swift , but I can do a MUCH better job with sufficient caliber (s ) for intended purpose. 94% of that time is my 416 . I've taken them with all calibers and seen lots of people do it - bottom line is simply use enough gun ...


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Above*

.... But I can easily point the finger at the hunters I've taken. Simply not good at live game , in live action time vs. Shooting range conditions


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

mrsh978 said:


> .... But I can easily point the finger at the hunters I've taken. Simply not good at live game , in live action time vs. Shooting range conditions


 There you have it!!


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

prarie dog said:


> X2
> 
> 6.5X55's have killed more Moose than any other cartridge out there, don't know why someone can't kill an Aoudad with almost any 6.5 but I do know that blaming the caliber isn't reasonable.
> 
> Several guys on the Longrange Hunting site have Elk kills at over 1000yds with various 6.5's.


x3 on the 6.5 and hunting deer or larger game like Aoudads. I've dropped two Aoudads with my 6.5x55 with 120 Amax's which really aren't hunting bullets. Both animals dropped in the tracks with shoulder/chest shots.

A 6.5 creedmor is slightly smaller case than the swede, but it actually pushes faster velocities.


----------

